# Review - Peterson Sherlock Holmes Mix



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

This is a review of a tobacco that I bought based on the name. Not sure it really lives up to it but some may like it more than me. If you like my videos please subscribe on youtube. Sweet smokes Dunc






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

